# would you prefer - take two



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry guys...messed up the first poll. Let's try it again.

I know we've probably had a similar poll in the past, but I'm too lazy to search for it. 

Obviously this question applies to those who hunt the Lower Penninsula where we've had the late January weekend split for several years.

Would you trade the late January weekend split, for a more "front-loaded" split, such as goosemanRDK proposed or something similar? For instance for zone 3 this fall, if we get another 60 day season, and for instance it opened on 10/1, let's say it ran for a week or ten days, allowing some access to teal and woodies, shut down for a week or ten days, then reopen and run out the rest of the 60 days? I'd suggest reopening no later than 10/22 though, which would run you out well into December, like the 10th. But maybe someone would prefer the reopener be right around Thanksgiving like it once was? But in general terms, would you favor this idea?


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

No splits for saginaw bay.
Start oct.1 and run 60 days.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> No splits for saginaw bay.
> Start oct.1 and run 60 days.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would like to see it run later into Dec or even more days in Jan. I see more ducks in fields that time of year than anytime. I dont think it needs to start any sooner for the southern Z3. Its too warm and colors are not the best...


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems like the guys north dont like the late 2 day season. It's another thing to look forward too after the reg season. An u get a real good mix bag 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like to see each zone have an opener and the split take us into Dec. With 3 openers in the state you can extend your season into much more than 60 days if you want to travel.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I voted for the split in Oct./Nov. While the Jan 2 day is almost always guaranteed to be our best hunts of the year, I would gladly give them up for 2 more weeks in Dec. If it were to only run one extra week in Dec then I would say keep the Jan hunt.

Basic rundown of our season here in SW MI. Great opener on the second weekend of Oct., sometimes get a second good weekend. Lull in the action/stale ducks(goose numbers are building though) till usually the 28th or so of Oct. Get a decent push around Halloween that lasts for about 7-10 days. Another lull in the action till about Thanksgiving and then we seem to have birds up the a** till the season runs out. This is just my perspective and I talk to a lot of hunters that would 100% agree with me.

In a pefect world, open the second weekend of Oct and run till approx Nov. 10th, split from about Nov. 10th-24th and that would be just about perfect most years.

Okay, done with the rant:rant:....carry on.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll also state that I would love the "pick your own" 60 days proposal even though I know it would never fly.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

duck season should never close. i bet the little ones taste better any way.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

duckbuster2 said:


> No splits for saginaw bay.
> Start oct.1 and run 60 days.


Sounds Good To Me


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

decoy706 said:


> Sounds Good To Me


i dont understand why you guys are so against joining zone 2. still baffles me. don't want zone 2 but you really want zone 2 dates.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Sorry guys...messed up the first poll. Let's try it again.
> 
> I know we've probably had a similar poll in the past, but I'm too lazy to search for it.
> 
> ...


No split in November.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i dont understand why you guys are so against joining zone 2. still baffles me. don't want zone 2 but you really want zone 2 dates.


Can never have enough unsubstantiated generalizations in these discussions.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Two things to remember guys....

1) this thread wasn't intended to reopen the wound of the arguments from earlier this year about reconfiguring the zone2/zone 3 boundary. That will be hammered out at the next CWAC meeting (or I suspect it already has been). So let's focus on the current zone configurations for giggles and grins.

2) Remember that zone 3 currently encompasses a LARGE and VARIED area of the state. No one will get everything they want...that's been thoroughly established. So try to think in broader terms about ALL of the zone 2 & zone 3 areas when you answer. And think about what little compromise you would be willing to do if the other hunters in that zone would as well. For instance, if the Lake St. Clair, Detroit River, Lake Erie big water contingent would give up the January 2 day hunt, would you be willing to either open zone 3 later so that it would continue later to help those guys, or consider a longer split in Oct or Nov so it would go later to help those guys out? It's all about compromise guys. And those of you who posted things like "no split for Saginaw Bay" are not doing that. Whether you're part of zone 2 or zone 3 is irrelevant. But what is relevant is that you ARE part of one or the other zone, and if you demand a "saginaw bay" specific regulation like no splits for the bay, how does that affect the rest of the zone? You probably want a 10/1 opener and run a straight 60 days, right? That ain't going to please the SE Michigan big water guys. So you're right back to the same fight.

Think big picture guys...I know that's hard for some :evilsmile


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

I think starting in middle october and ending in the first of december is perfect(teal are still around early and you get to fight a little ice in december). I like the northern lower opener, its a good warm up. I also like the january split because its like a perfect goodby to the season. I think the way its set up now is perfect. Its hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

pintail charlie said:


> I think starting in middle october and ending in the first of december is perfect(teal are still around early and you get to fight a little ice in december). I like the northern lower opener, its a good warm up. I also like the january split because its like a perfect goodby to the season. I think the way its set up now is perfect. Its hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

just ducky said:


> 2) Remember that zone 3 currently encompasses a LARGE and VARIED area of the state. No one will get everything they want...that's been thoroughly established. So try to think in broader terms about ALL of the zone 2 & zone 3 areas when you answer. And think about what little compromise you would be willing to do if the other hunters in that zone would as well. For instance, if the Lake St. Clair, Detroit River, Lake Erie big water contingent would give up the January 2 day hunt, would you be willing to either open zone 3 later so that it would continue later to help those guys, or consider a longer split in Oct or Nov so it would go later to help those guys out? It's all about compromise guys. And those of you who posted things like "no split for Saginaw Bay" are not doing that. Whether you're part of zone 2 or zone 3 is irrelevant. But what is relevant is that you ARE part of one or the other zone, and if you demand a "saginaw bay" specific regulation like no splits for the bay, how does that affect the rest of the zone? You probably want a 10/1 opener and run a straight 60 days, right? That ain't going to please the SE Michigan big water guys. So you're right back to the same fight.


This is exactly why Saginaw bay should be its own zone. Speaking from a NWLP perspective, I could hammer away at birds well into mid december if I could get a late enough season. Why would I want Saginaw bay in zone 2 if all they want is a straight 60 day season? Let's put them in their own zone and forget about them.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lang49 said:


> This is exactly why Saginaw bay should be its own zone. Speaking from a NWLP perspective, I could hammer away at birds well into mid december if I could get a late enough season. Why would I want Saginaw bay in zone 2 if all they want is a straight 60 day season? Let's put them in their own zone and forget about them.


lang49 - not agreeing or disagreeing. But this thread wasn't meant to argue zone configurations again. If you want to see zone configuration changes, I'd suggest you contact your CWAC rep directly and give them your input because I'm sure it's on the agenda for the next CWAC meeting. Here's the list again from the DNR website... http://michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WLD_CWAC_Committee_List_2010_330313_7.pdf

Now back to my original question...keep the January weekend, or find some different kind of split?


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

keep the late split....i'd like a week in jan. but......


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Back in the dark old days of the 30 day seasons, those Friday & Saturday hunts after Thankgiving were some of my best hunts ever.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

propbuster said:


> Back in the dark old days of the 30 day seasons, those Friday & Saturday hunts after Thankgiving were some of my best hunts ever.


Yup. Have heard that from many people. Which is why it may be nice to have a quiet period of some length leading into the Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think it all depends on what your goal is.

If your goal is body count and you hunt Saginaw Bay closing any time after mid October works against you.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year I was sitting in the spearing shanty with a pike on the ice and could here duck hunters. I hunt water and would like one more weekend in december but can see why open water/field hunters like it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

maddiedog said:


> Last year I was sitting in the spearing shanty with a pike on the ice and could here duck hunters. I hunt water and would like one more weekend in december but can see why open water/field hunters like it.


Based on your home location on your header, guessing you may have been hearing TSS Caddis and crew bang away :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I think it all depends on what your goal is.
> 
> If your goal is body count and you hunt Saginaw Bay closing any time after mid October works against you.


Very true. But again, not all zone 3 hunters hunt the bay. A mid-season split of some kind would extend the closing date out further, possibly offering some relief for those who like the open water hunting. But some would be giving up the January weekend. And like you said someone who lives to hunt from mid-October through mid or late November may be giving something up. Again, it really is a no-win situation trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Yup. Have heard that from many people. Which is why it may be nice to have a quiet period of some length leading into the Thanksgiving weekend?


 
Now this I could really get on board with. And please bring back the Thanksgiving goose reopener.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

totally for a thanksgiving split.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

keep the jan 2 day hunt! its some of the best huntin of the year, the birds decoy, they all look like mounters, if u find them they r usually in large numbers, its is a great mixed bag and usually different scenery and location than earlier in the year making it more enjoyable than the same ole bingo or marsh because their is snow and ice and challenges....


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i dont understand why you guys are so against joining zone 2. still baffles me. don't want zone 2 but you really want zone 2 dates.


Exactly Dan that's what I was thinking. As past Chair of CWAC there are lots of things that baffle me about the desires of many. I fought for getting rid of the two day January season almost every year. I would love to hunt into Dec. further. We tried it at the last (and my final meeting) in the spring. We got absolutly no where. It ended up that the very people that were for getting rid of the two days in January and hunt later into Dec. rolled over and voted to table it until a later date?? I was willing to stay all night if we had to. There were several viable soultions to the split lines as well between zone 2 and zone 3 but with the amount of sitting members that were present we could not get a majority vote for anything related to this issue. Honestly i'm glad i'm done with it for a while >7 years is long enough to sit on any committe.

Good luck to all current members of CWAC, I hope you have more sucsess with this than I. With lowbrass at the helm you just might! 

Continue on 
Todd


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Would you trade the late January weekend split, for a more "front-loaded" split, such as goosemanRDK proposed or something similar? For instance for zone 3 this fall, if we get another 60 day season, and *for instance it opened on 10/1, let's say it ran for a week or ten days, allowing some access to teal and woodies, shut down for a week or ten days, then reopen and run out the rest of the 60 days?* * I'd suggest reopening no later than 10/22 though, which would run you out well into December, like the 10th*. But maybe someone would prefer the reopener be right around Thanksgiving like it once was? But in general terms, would you favor this idea?


That would be absolutely IDEAL, especially for Saginaw Bay.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

ScavengerMan said:


> That would be absolutely IDEAL, especially for Saginaw Bay.


Yup, 10/1 through 10/9 would catch two weekends and then it could reopen on the 22nd and roll giving us another 12 days further into December.

For my hunting...to hell with the Jan duck hunt. Either birds are gone or launches are iced and that hunt only really benefits a few southern hunters with mostly private access to hammer mallets.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

WoW said:


> ...that hunt only really benefits a few southern hunters with mostly private access to hammer mallets.


And those who hunt big water in zone 3, and are willing to brave the elements you describe (iced up boat launches, breaking ice, freezing temps, etc.)

My thought is if we go far enough into December with a different kind of a split, these guys could have MORE opportunity, not less because of losing the January two days. And as far as those who hunt private ground during the January weekend and slay 'em, if the season went later into December, what's stopping you from having similar success? On private land, you can rest those fields or waters as long as you want, then have your own "reopener"


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

just ducky said:


> ...On private land, you can rest those fields or waters as long as you want, then have your own "reopener"


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.

I would venture a guess that many hunters over here could care less about a split. It's simply a tool to get some hunting later in the season. I won't attempt to speak for everyone.....but all of the hunters that I know, and hunt with, hunt private land. They let their property rest and move to another piece of ground, then move back to it......just like a split on public ground really. Other pieces of ground can be hunted daily as new birds are migrating through.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

field-n-feathers said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.
> 
> I would venture a guess that many hunters over here could care less about a split. It's simply a tool to get some hunting later in the season. I won't attempt to speak for everyone.....but all of the hunters that I know, and hunt with, hunt private land. They let their property rest and move to another piece of ground, then move back to it......just like a split on public ground really. Other pieces of ground can be hunted daily as new birds are migrating through.


 
Very good point Jim. The ONLY reason I like the Jan hunt is because it is in the late season and we are covered up in birds and yes I hunt 95% private land.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

just ducky said:


> And those who hunt big water in zone 3, and are willing to brave the elements you describe (iced up boat launches, breaking ice, freezing temps, etc.)
> 
> My thought is if we go far enough into December with a different kind of a split, these guys could have MORE opportunity, not less because of losing the January two days. And as far as those who hunt private ground during the January weekend and slay 'em, if the season went later into December, what's stopping you from having similar success? On private land, you can rest those fields or waters as long as you want, then have your own "reopener"


Big water like LSC or the little bit of Erie that might be huntable? I have hunted big water more than a time or two and it simply is not worth the drive down to Zone 3 for maybe a chance at getting out to have a good shoot on divers. You simply cannot squeeze that many crews into a little bit of space and expect the ducks to stay on the west side of the lake.

I am all for the October split and extending the regular season later into December (when the birds might actually be down) but if the Jan hunt needs to go to accomplish it, MORE hunters would benefit and isn't that what it is really supposed to be about?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

WoW said:


> Big water like LSC or the little bit of Erie that might be huntable? I have hunted big water more than a time or two and it simply is not worth the drive down to Zone 3 for maybe a chance at getting out to have a good shoot on divers. You simply cannot squeeze that many crews into a little bit of space and expect the ducks to stay on the west side of the lake.
> 
> I am all for the October split and extending the regular season later into December (when the birds might actually be down) but if the Jan hunt needs to go to accomplish it, MORE hunters would benefit and isn't that what it is really supposed to be about?


Put Sag Bay in a seperate zone than LSC and ill be on the other side of the pond for those 2 weeks pushing them back to you.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I have hunted the late season since the start , however, I would trade those two days in Jan for a two day early teal/mosquito season!


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Swamp Boss said:


> I have hunted the late season since the start , however, I would trade those two days in Jan for a two day early teal/mosquito season!


But...but...but, most Michigan hunters aren't capable of telling a teal from a woodie in low light and fast gunning conditions.

Still, gimme those days for a better crack at divers or orange legs.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Keep the late season split. Last 2 years in a row for us marsh hunters the freeze up came just as the season ended. Dont want to sacrifice any prime migration time middle to late october into November. I know the diver hunters would like to see it go later.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

WoW said:


> But...but...but, most Michigan hunters aren't capable of telling a teal from a woodie in low light and fast gunning conditions.
> 
> Still, gimme those days for a better crack at divers or orange legs.


to be 100% honest. they could make that a teal + woodie season and we would do just fine. we have more woodies than teal.

and please, please don't use duck ID as a defense for not having a season. its not a valid argument. sept 25 openers happen across the midwest when most birds are brown and everyone does ok staying within limits. theres no reason to not have an early teal season....just a big misnomer that we raise teal so we shouldn't be able to shoot them. I'm betting we will see that season appear during my lifetime..its coming.


----------

